# Informational Music Videos on Youtube



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

I've always found myself scrounging for lectures, documentaries, and other pieces of musical analysis and inquiry on Youtube, and it seems to be chock full of them. Glenn Gould has a couple that are profound and deeply eye-opening.


----------

